# Book Question



## pmckenzie (Feb 14, 2002)

I've read The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings, and I'm reading The Silmarillion now, so my question is what should I read next? The History of Middle-Earth or Unfinished Tales?


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Feb 15, 2002)

I'd go UT first, then HoME. It was published first and it'll get you prepared for the format of HoME. Good luck!


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 15, 2002)

Precisely. Hob, LotR, Sil, UT, HoME. 
But I think it's way too slack a term to say 'read the HoME'. The damn thing is twelve volumes long! And each volume is about 500 pages long!! Insanity.. I'm almost halfway through the _Narn i Hîn Húrin_ in UT, and it's fab.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

I'm reading the LOTR again, so the whole storyline can be fresh in my memory when I go and start reading the Sil.

thanks for the pointer though, UT will be my next before the 12 volumes of HoME.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tar-Palantir _
> *I'd go UT first, then HoME. It was published first and it'll get you prepared for the format of HoME. Good luck! *




same!!!!!


----------



## Glory (Feb 22, 2002)

12 volumes perfect I love read


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glory _
> *12 volumes perfect I love read *




i would like to read the 12 2.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow_
> i would like to read the 12



The 12? I thought it was the 9...


----------



## StriderX (Feb 26, 2002)

No its the 12!


----------

